# This is Milagro, from Phoenix



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

I thought you all would like to meet Milargo. He is the baby who fell 20 feet from a tree & was rescued, cared for & raised by Susan & Brian.

Here's the link to his story.
http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f23/new-mom-needs-help-27628.html

Susan & Brian brought Milargo over yesterday to be released into our backyard flock.

He is an absolute love. He will be spending his nights inside the AZroom & his days out on the patio, getting used to his surroundings. I checked on him several times today & he seemed to be enjoying watching the other ferals hanging out.

He's still squeaking quite a bit & getting the last of his feathers around his face. He eats like there's no tomorrow. 

Susan & Brian took wonderful care of him. 

Kim & Shi came over so we all got to meet Milargo's Mom & Dad. Very lovely folks. 

Here's a couple pictures of the little doll baby.


*Hi everyone, I'm Milargo*









*And I love my brick*


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

What a cute guy!


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Milagro (I think .. Spanish for miracle) is a most handsome and regal looking youngster! Many thanks to Susan and Brian and to Cindy! Great job everyone!

Terry


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Milagro is, indeed, a miracle pij! As Cindy mentioned, Susan and Brian did a terrific job raising Milagro to be a healthy and happy squeaker! He is also a very handsome dark Blue Bar and cute as can be!

Susan and Brian are a wonderful couple and I so enjoyed meeting them! While I know they were sad to part with Milagro, they were quite impressed with his new "5 Star Accomodations!" 

When they arrived, the flock was enjoying baths/showers in the yard. Cindy had bath containers and the sprinkler on. Some of the pijies were taking a "bath," while others chose the "shower." We had good laughs, watching the shower ones sitting and raising first one wing than the other as the water came down! 

Milagro is going to love this flock! 

Love, Hugs and Scritches

Shi


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

What a cutie! I'm glad he's doing so well, great job, Foster Mom and Dad!


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

He is adorable. He will have a wonderful life with Cindy's flock.

Reti


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Milagro picenio is a doll!!!GREAT name too!!

Thanks for sharing, Cindy. He will have a wonderful life with your flock.


----------



## Milagro's Mom (Jun 4, 2008)

*Thanks to everyone*

Hi everyone!

We miss Milagro very much! Life is not the same here. I have been avoiding the casita where she was living - I didn't want to feel the void. 

At this link you can see some pics from our time together.

http://www.artat64.com/portfolio/

The site is my husband's photography - if you click "wildlife" Milagro should appear.

Thanks so much Cindy for taking our baby in to your beautiful, amazing bird sanctuary...if I were a bird...I would want to live at Cindy's no doubt about it.  It was lovely to meet all you lovely ladies. Keep us posted, and again, thanks to all for their support and help.

Take care
Susan, aka Milagro's mom


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

Milagro is precious! Boy did he find two wonderful families to bunk with during his growing period. 

Thank you Cindy and Susan for sharing his story.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Milagro is just the picture of cuteness. He seems very proud of himself in some of the pictures. Hope Cindy can keep us updated once in while on him. Cindy, did you put a band or anything on him so you can recognize him?


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Milagro's Mom said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> We miss Milagro very much! Life is not the same here. I have been avoiding the casita where she was living - I didn't want to feel the void.
> 
> ...


* I loved the pictures, Susan. 

** You're very welcome. Thank you for the compliment.

Milagro is getting along very well. 
He seems to be enjoying watching the pijjies kickin' back on the patio. Normally I don't encourage them to gather on the patio, but with this horrific heat wave we've having they're trying to find shelter wherever they can, so they're most welcome to use the patio.



Lovebirds said:


> Milagro is just the picture of cuteness. He seems very proud of himself in some of the pictures. Hope Cindy can keep us updated once in while on him.
> 
> *Cindy, did you put a band or anything on him so you can recognize him?*


I haven't yet. When Kim came over on Sunday, she brought a few snap bands. She'll come by before Milagro is released & we'll get one on him. 

Cindy


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Susan, Milagro's pics your husband took are beautiful.
He is such a lovable cutie.

Reti


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Those are great pictures of Milagro, Susan and Brian!!

I particularly liked the first, fourth and "headless" ones!!

Many thanks for sharing!

Knowing Cindy, Milagro is sure livin' the good life!

Hugs

Shi


----------



## Dezirrae (Oct 6, 2007)

Milagro is beautiful!! Thank you so much Susan and Brian. I remember reading/following the original thread. I can imagine how difficult it is to let him go - but I'm sure he will be so very happy with Cindy's flock  I'll bet he is quite grateful to you both for such loving care that got him to this point.

Brian - ALL the photos on your web site are fantastic! You certainly have a wonderful eye  Of Milagro - my fav is #4... great expression!


----------



## Milagro's Mom (Jun 4, 2008)

*Hi Pigeon Friends*

Hi Cindy and everyone. Hope the summer is finding you well.

Just checking in on Milagro - how goes it?

Stay cool...brutal out there isn't it?

Take care
Susan


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Susan,
Your pictures of Milagro are so sweet, especially the first and third one. You should enter them in our photo contest.


----------



## Teresa (Jul 10, 2005)

I'm sure Milagro will be very happy with his new flock, and thankful to his mom and dad for all their love and attention, and for the feathered friends he has now.


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Milagro's Mom said:


> Hi Cindy and everyone. Hope the summer is finding you well.
> 
> * *Just checking in on Milagro - how goes it?*
> 
> ...


Hi Susan,
* Milagro is doing wonderfully. 
His wattle is beginning to turn white, his feathers are nearly all in around his face & he has his '*purple*' ID band on. He does still squeak a bit. 

He spends his days out on the patio watching the ferals & becoming quite curious. He spends his nights inside the AZ room. 

I don't think it will be too much longer before he can be released into the flock.

** You got that right!

Cindy


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Oh, Cindy! I wish that I had known someone like you when I did my first rescue! She has certainly found the best place for release, just as she found the best people to raise her...she is in beautiful condition.

Cynthia


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

cyro51 said:


> Oh, Cindy! I wish that I had known someone like you when I did my first rescue!
> 
> *She has certainly found the best place for release*, just as she found the best people to raise her...she is in beautiful condition.
> 
> Cynthia


Thank you, Cynthia. 
Our backyard buddies do seem to enjoy their 'playground'.  

Absolutely. Susan & Brian did a wonderful job of raising her. She's such a '*happy*' & *'healthy'* little pij. 

Cindy


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

*Milargo's update*

Hi Susan & Brian & et al,
I just wanted to let everyone know Milagro is ready to experience life on the wild side. 

His squeak has been replaced with his BIG bird voice. 
His feathers are all in place as are his defenses. 

His 'cuddling' my hand & giving me 'baby' kisses has been replaced with biting the devil out of me. And that's OK. Makes me feel more confident that he's ready to go join the backyard buddies. 

I won't release him until next week some time. I want to make sure all the '4th of July' party people are through with their fireworks.

I will post again when release time comes.

Cindy


----------



## Milagro's Mom (Jun 4, 2008)

*Milagro has a new sibling*

Yes, Brien and I have just rescued another squeaker. He/she is a dark blue/black color. He/she is older than Milagro was when she arrived. We can't tell as of yet if the bird is injured. He/she has top feathers, but underneath is still bare. We are off to get a bird cage now...funny I returned an un-used one yesterday. I had bought it for another fledging, but he didn't make it Hopefully this one will. 

My question now is....It is clear this bird has had significant time with its flock. Once we get it back up and flying...hopefully...can I simply release back into its flock...or am I going to make another panicked call to Cindy?

Thanks friends...I guess the word is out about the bird accomodations here in downtown Phx.

Susan


----------



## Milagro's Mom (Jun 4, 2008)

*Thanks for Milagro*

I realized there were posts about Milagro and his release. Thanks again Cindy for being such a great lady. Our new squeeker seems to be content. I think he will have several weeks with us before I can release him. 

Take care
Susan


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Milagro's Mom said:


> I realized there were posts about Milagro and his release. Thanks again Cindy for being such a great lady. Our new squeeker seems to be content. I think he will have several weeks with us before I can release him.
> 
> Take care
> Susan


Hi Susan,
Actually, I haven't posted about Milargo's release but I am about to. 
I just got a couple pictures transferred to post as well.

Cindy


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

*Milargo's Release*

Hi Susan, et al,
Milargo was released to our backyard flock on July 7th. 

He immediately flew to the roof & without going anywhere he extened his wings as if to give a little salute to Susan & Brian, his original foster folks & me, his second Mom. I have to admit, there were a couple tears.

He was a little apprehensive about staying out all night so I would bring him in & he slept in his cage.

One day he wasn't around when it was time to go in. Chuck & I wandered outside well into the night looking for him. He was absent for breakfast the next morning, gone all day & again was no where around that night. 

I kept telling myself it's OK, but it really wasn't OK. Chuck had to leave for the East coast feeling empty that Milargo hadn't come home. 

The next morning, while I was cleaning the aviary, I had this feeling someone was looking at me. I turned around & peering in from outside was a little blue bar. I immediately looked down & this particular bird was sporting a purple leg band. *Milargo had found his way home.* 

I don't know where he was, but I can tell you this, he hasn't left the yard since.  And he still comes in at night & in the morning I let him outside.

I'm sure at some point he will find a mate & choose not to come in at night. And that's OK, because I know he can find his way home if he needs help. 

Whenever I go outside, for whatever reason, he immediately flies to me.

I absolutely adore this little guy.

Here are a couple pictures. 


*Susan & Brian, This one's for you * 










*I'm Learning about Flowers*









*This is Sooo Much Fun*


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Aw Cindy, that is so sweet. I know you and your family worried when he stayed gone but what a smart baby he is to have figured out how to get back to his second mama.

I'll never forget the first pigeon we rehabbed doing that to us. We were at the beach and would let him sit on the porch railings. He "took up" with some doves and would fly off with them in the direction of the ocean but always managed to come home. He wasn't old enough to be doing that and had just learned to fly and eat some on his own but we didn't know any better back then. 

Milagro is a beautiful little pigeon with the best of both worlds.


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Lady Tarheel said:


> Aw Cindy, that is so sweet. I know you and your family worried when he stayed gone but what a smart baby he is to have figured out how to get back to his second mama.
> 
> I'll never forget the first pigeon we rehabbed doing that to us. We were at the beach and would let him sit on the porch railings. He "took up" with some doves and would fly off with them in the direction of the ocean but always managed to come home. He wasn't old enough to be doing that and had just learned to fly and eat some on his own but we didn't know any better back then.
> 
> *Milagro is a beautiful little pigeon with the best of both worlds*.


Hi Maggie,
He is quite the pijjie. 

Yes, he definitely has the best of both worlds. 

Cindy


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

I was over at Cindy's yesterday, admiring the outdoor ferals and saw Milagro. 

Cindy said, "watch this." She went outside and softly said, "Milagro." He flew right to her arm... He's such a handsome young pij!

According to Cindy, he stays close by and doesn't seem interested in flying off to explore the world. Maybe when he DID venture out, he found out that "paradise" was still at Cindy's! Now, that's what I call a smart bird!  

Love, Hugs and Scritches to ALL, Cindy

Shi and the gang


----------



## KIPPY (Dec 18, 2003)

Those are great pictures of Milagro, Cindy.



> Thanks friends...I guess the word is out about the bird accomodations here in downtown Phx.


Amazing on how they know, isn't it? These guys have the knack of knowing where to go. Always good to have supplies on hand and a cage.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Milagro is gorgeous, Cindy! AND, obviously a very smart young pigeon!  I hope you and Milagro have your special relationship/arrangement for many years to come!

Terry


----------



## little bird (Aug 11, 2006)

Very pretty bird.


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Thanks everyone. 
Milagro is quite the pij. 



mr squeaks said:


> *According to Cindy, he stays close by and doesn't seem interested in flying off to explore the world*.
> Maybe when he DID venture out, he found out that "paradise" was still at Cindy's! Now, that's what I call a smart bird!
> 
> Shi and the gang


For the time being anyway, I think his two day journey to 'wherever' was enough for him. 
I'm so happy, though, he wa able to find his way back 'home'. 

For the first few days he was here, the cage he was in was placed right by one of the windows in the AZ room facing the backyard & lake. So he was able to watch the flock mingling about outside. Then I began taking the cage outside during the day. This went on for two weeks, which seemed to be enough time for him to familiarise himself to his surroundings.

As a new kid in the flock he is still a bit shy about eating with the others, but I've noticed the past couple days he's becoming a _little_ more aggressive.

When he flies to me during the day, & when he comes in at night, he sure has a lot of stories to tell. 

Cindy



Cindy


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

He is adorable Cindy. What a sweet piji and the pics are lovely he looks so happy.

Reti


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Milagro is just as cute as cute can be. I'm so happy you have provided a place where he can ease into living on his own in the great outdoors. It's nice to know he has a place to come to if he needs help. We all deserve that.


----------

